# Zusammengestellten Rechner vorstellen



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch nun den Rechner "vorstellen" den ihr (vor allem danke an Softy) zusammengestellt habt. 

Erstmal zu den Daten:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Tauron Midi Tower 
Graka: 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Board: Asus P8Z77-V
CPU: I5 2500K
CPU Lüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeace LP White DDR3L-1600 
SSD: 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 
Wlan Karte: TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN821N WLan 1 
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster S23A700 
Tastatur: Logitech g15
Headset: Logitech G930
Maus: Logitech G700

3D Mark Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V score: P6529 3DMarks

Rest folgt in ein paar Minuten!


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Wenn er von Softy ist → KAUFEN. 

(solltest du ihn schon gekauft haben, ist das das falsche Forum und du bist hier besser aufgehoben  )


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

SSD getestet mit AS SSD
SSD: 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

GPU-Z & CPU-Z

Fehlt noch was? ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Ja alle Registerkarten von CPU z


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Ok, angefügt. 
Sind die Werte bis jetzt so ok? Kenne mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Mein Gott, läuft er? Dann wird auch alles ok sein...  

Immer diese "Noob Panik"


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Es geht mir eigentlich darum, euch die Werte dieser Zusammenstellung zu zeigen. Und evtl. kann man ja noch was optimieren?!


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Optimieren? → Übertakten.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Da läuft ja gar nichts richtig. 
Das kannst du vergessen. Der Rechner ist hinüber. 
Wieso hast du dich hier beraten lassen. Wieso bist du nicht zu Aldi gegangen.


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Was soll das denn jetzt? Dachte es Interessiert euch, wie die Zusammenstellungen so laufen


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn jetzt? Dachte es Interessiert euch.


 
Nein. Ich veräppel dich nur ein wenig. 

Das sieht alles sehr gut aus. Ich sehe keine Probleme.
Hast du echt super gemacht.


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. April 2012)

Ich find übrigens die 26°C der GPU richtig geil. Mal gucken ob meine Kühler laufen wird


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Die Grafikkarte ist echt sehr gut.
Mich würde interessieren was sie so mitmacht.


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. April 2012)

auch wenn ich an der zusammenstellung nicht beteiligt war würd ich sagen:
schönes ding. rennt ordentlich.


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Jetzt wo ihr's sagt... Die schreit ja geradezu: "Gib's mir! Gib's mir! Ich will mehr Takt!" 

*EDIT:* Witzbold, die ist ja auch bei 300 MHz!


----------



## st.eagle (13. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Gehäuse: Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel



softy ist ein hexxxer!!!
 er hat sogar geschafft dir den macho als gehäuse zu verkaufen!!!


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Der Macho ist inzwischen so groß dass da ein kompletter Rechner reinpasst.


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Da passt tatsächlich was nicht  Wer es als erstes findet, bekommt einen Keks


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

st.eagle schrieb:


> softy ist ein hexxxer!!!
> er hat sogar geschafft dir den macho als gehäuse zu verkaufen!!!


 
Ups, C & P Fehler^^


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Da passt tatsächlich was nicht  Wer es als erstes findet, bekommt einen Keks


 
Denkst du an die 8 Lanes bei der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Der Keks geht an...


...Threshold  

Steckt die Grafikkarte oder ein Erweiterungskarte im mittleren PCIe x16 Slot?


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Ja tut sie. Oo


----------



## ACDSee (13. April 2012)

2. Keks: RAM bitte noch auf 1600 Mhz einstellen, sonst i.O.
3D-Mark Punkte scheinen mir etwas wenig. Da spuckt meine GTX 570 mehr aus. Mit OC sollte sich das aber wieder klar zu deinen Gunsten wenden.

Optimierungsmöglichkeiten:

- Soundkarte kaufen (z.B.: ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1)
- guten Kopfhörer + Mikro
- evtl. Wasserkühlung
- OC & undervolting

Edit: Wo ist der Kartenleser?


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Das kann ein Auslesefehler sein.
Das Z77 Mainboard ist ganz neu. Dazu hat es PCIe 3.0. Die CPU aber nicht.


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

CPU z von der CPU unter Last mit Core Temp


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Keks geht an...
> 
> 
> ...Threshold
> ...



Ist das falsch? in den obersten versetzen?

@ACDSee: Wie stelle ich den RAM auf 1600 Mhz?


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Das sind Top Werte. Der Kühler leistet gute Arbeit. 

Hast du schon mal geguckt wie es im Bios aussieht?



Roman84 schrieb:


> Ist das falsch? in den obersten versetzen?



Was hast du wo eingesteckt?


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Ist das falsch? in den obersten versetzen?



Ja, damit sie mit 16 lanes angebunden ist.



ACDSee schrieb:


> Edit: Wo ist der Kartenleser?



 Optimierungsmöglichkeit: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Hast du dir Grafikkarte in den mittleren PCIe 16x Slot drin?


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind Top Werte. Der Kühler leistet gute Arbeit.
> 
> Hast du schon mal geguckt wie es im Bios aussieht?
> 
> ...


 
Die Grafikkarte steckt im mittlerem PCie x16 Slot. 

Im Bios war ich schon. Aber wonach soll ich schauen? ^^


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Die Grafikkarte sollte in den obersten Slot.


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, damit sie mit 16 lanes angebunden ist.
> Optimierungsmöglichkeit: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Japs der kommt noch^^ 
hatte ich bei der Bestellung nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Bau erst mal die Grafikkarte um. Sie kommt in den oberen Slot hinein der dem Sockel am nächsten ist.

Hast du dich mit dem Bios schon vertraut gemacht?


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Japs der kommt noch^^
> hatte ich bei der Bestellung nicht dran gedacht.



Ab in die Ecke 

Im BIOS würde ich das XMP-Profil für den RAM aktivieren, dann wird der automatisch korrekt eingestellt.


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

@Softy: Ja, wird jetzt nach oben versetzt.

@Threshold: Ja ein wenig.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Im BIOS würde ich das XMP-Profil für den RAM aktivieren, dann wird der automatisch korrekt eingestellt.


 
Nur wenn das Profil richtig ausgelesen wird.


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur wenn das Profil richtig ausgelesen wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es wird funktionieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Sicher?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(man bemerke die Ähnlichkeit zu dem Smiley  )


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

So Graka habe ich nun in den obersten Slot gesetzt. 
Jetzt noch den Ram auf 1600Mhz stellen.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Es könnte aber auch so werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Roman84 schrieb:


> So Graka habe ich nun in den obersten Slot gesetzt.
> Jetzt noch den Ram auf 1600Mhz stellen.


 
Bitte dann einen GPU z Screen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Und bei der Gelegenheit den Prozzi gleich auf 4,5 GHz einstellen 

Ich liebe die Seite Threshold  *impliedfacepalm*


----------



## ile (13. April 2012)

@ Roman: Wenn hier schon jemand so früh ein Z77-Board von Asus hat: Könntest du mir vielleicht sagen, wie weit man den CPU-Lüfter und den Gehäuselüfter (jeweils separat und in %) einerseits im BIOS, andererseits per AI Suite runterregeln (Minimalgrenze) kann?

Wäre super nett...


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ab in die Ecke
> 
> Im BIOS würde ich das XMP-Profil für den RAM aktivieren, dann wird der automatisch korrekt eingestellt.



Irgendwie finde ich das nicht. 
Oder meinst du einfach von 1300Mhz auf Auto stellen? 

@ile: Kann ich später machen. Wenn du mir sagst wie.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich das nicht.
> Oder meinst du einfach von 1300Mhz auf Auto stellen?


 
Schau mal im OC Tweaker hinein. Dort sollte es das XMP Profil geben.


----------



## ile (13. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie finde ich das nicht.
> Oder meinst du einfach von 1300Mhz auf Auto stellen?
> 
> @ile: Kann ich später machen. Wenn du mir sagst wie.



So: 

1. BIOS:
Gehe in Fanspeedcontrolreiter, wähle manuelle Regelung aus und setze jeweils die minimal möglichen Werte

2. Asus Suite installieren, FanXpert öffnen, wieder manuell auswählen, im Graphen die Punkte soweit nach unten wie möglich, für jeden Lüfter einzeln (die hast du schon am Mainboard angeschlossen, oder?)


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Oder meinst du einfach von 1300Mhz auf Auto stellen?




Nein, nix Auto. Du kannst von 1333MHz auf 1600MHz stellen.

Das XMP-Profil Dingsbums sollte aber da auch irgendwo sein, unter AI Tweaker -> DRAM Configuration oder DRAM Timing oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Evtl DRAM Timing Steruerung? 
Da steht nur nix mit XMB.


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Stell einfach unter DRAM Frequency von 1333MHz auf 1600Mhz. Dann neu starten, aber achte darauf, dass der Feuerlöscher in Griffnähe ist


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Ich lade mir das Handbuch bei Asus runter und sage dir dann wo das ist. Gedulde ich einen Moment.


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Meine güte, das ist ein Service hier...


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

ich habe den Übertaktungsregler aktiviert. Sonst kann ich die Speicherfrequenz nicht verändern. Jetzt steht oben drüber: 

All Cores Target CPU Turbo Mode Speed: 4326MHz
Target DRAM Speed: 1648

@Redbull: Ja das stimmt...


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Gib dem Baby die Sporen 

(vergiss aber nicht ein Auge auf die Temperaturen zu haben und ein paar Stresstests mit Prime95 durchlaufen zu lassen [Freeware] )


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Wenn du den AI Tuner aktiviert hast müsstest du jetzt den XMP Button sehen.


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

habs gefunden mit dem XMP

musste dafür was anderes aktivieren. danke. 
Ok steht nun auf 1600MHz.
AI Übertaktungsregler auf X.M.P.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Jetzt bitte wieder ein Screen der CPU z Registerkarten.


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Screen vob CPU-Z


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

RAM: 

16 lanes:


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

CPU so lassen? Habe ich bis jetzt nichts dran gemacht. 

Danke für die tolle Hilfe 

3D Mark Test nochmal machen?


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Das mit dem Übertakten würde ich jetzt nicht überstürzen, und erstmal ein paar How-to's lesen, z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html

Den Benchmark kannst Du jetzt nochmal laufen lassen


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Sieht super aus. 
Aber die 7,7 Watt bei Core Temp sind schon klasse.


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das mit dem Übertakten würde ich jetzt nicht überstürzen, und erstmal ein paar How-to's lesen, z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html
> 
> Den Benchmark kannst Du jetzt nochmal laufen lassen


 
Da hast du sicher Recht.

Was das Übertakten der CPU angeht. Lasse ich das glaub ich besser von der IT bei mit auf der Arbeit machen.


3D Mark läuft...



@Threshold: 7,7 Watt. Gut oder schlecht? ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Das ist nur ein Wert den Core Temp irgendwie ermittelt. Frag mich aber nicht wie das passiert.


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Ich habe 6,7 Watt 

Thresholt wahrscheinlich 95 Watt


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Thresholt wahrscheinlich 95 Watt


 
Damit kommst du nicht aus.


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

3D Mark: AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V score: P6736 3DMarks


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Ach, man stellt sich das mit dem OC immer so kompliziert vor, ist es aber dank freier Multiplikatoren überhaupt nicht 

Ich hatte bis vor ein paar Monaten auch 0 Plan davon, und nun läuft meiner im Desktop Betrieb mit 4,0 , beim Zocken mit 4,5 GHz 

Solang man auf die Temperaturen achtet, ne gute Kühlung hat, nicht an den Spannungen rumspielt bzw. allzu ambitionierte Ziele setzt kann da nicht viel passieren. Wenn du dir das aber nicht zutraust ist das natürlich kein Problem, die Frage ist nur ob die "IT" (= Informationstechnik) Kollegen sich besser damit auskennen


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Der Wert ist OK. Mehr Punkte schaffst Du nur durch OC, insbesondere durch Übertakten der Grafikkarte, weil 3dmark11 eher grafiklastig ist.

Da lade ich Dich gleich mal in meinen Benchmark Thread ein : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Softy - immer fleißig die Werbetrommel rühren dann kommen vielleicht sogar genug Leute für eine Top 10 zusammen


----------



## xSunshin3x (13. April 2012)

Ich seh schon.. Roman wird heute noch sein System grillen


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Softy - immer fleißig die Werbetrommel rühren dann kommen vielleicht sogar genug Leute für eine Top 10 zusammen


 
Er hofft wohl dass sein Thread angepint wird.


----------



## Roman84 (13. April 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Ich seh schon.. Roman wird heute noch sein System grillen


 
NeNe, übertakten werde ich da heute nix mehr. 
Erstmal ein wenig dazu lesen.


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hofft wohl dass sein Thread angepint wird.



Nicht wirklich, der Thread macht eh schon einen Haufen Arbeit, weil fast keiner in der Lage ist (oder zu faul ist), den Score nach  dem vorgegebenen Schema zu posten    

Außerdem war ich mit dem Thread schon auf der Main. Das war der erste Schritt zur


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> NeNe, übertakten werde ich da heute nix mehr.
> Erstmal ein wenig dazu lesen.



Komm Baby.  Zeig's mir... zieh ihn hoch. Gib mir 5GHz. 



Softy schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, der Thread macht eh schon einen Haufen Arbeit, weil fast keiner in der Lage ist (oder zu faul ist), den Score nach  dem vorgegebenen Schema zu posten
> 
> Außerdem war ich mit dem Thread schon auf der Main. Das war der erste Schritt zur


 
Du warst auf der Main? Hast du einen Link?

Das ist der Nachteil von solchen Benchmark Threads. Wenn ich du wäre würde ich alle Posts löschen lassen die nicht der Norm entsprechen.
Was macht die Sache mit der GTx 680?


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Ich seh schon.. Roman wird heute noch sein System grillen


 
Ja man, so ein schönes Lagerfeuer am kalten Abend 



Roman84 schrieb:


> NeNe, übertakten werde ich da heute nix mehr.
> Erstmal ein wenig dazu lesen.



Hoffnung zerstört


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du warst auf der Main? Hast du einen Link?



Gib mal bei  "Softy Heaven Benchmark" ein. Erster Treffer   Ich bin berühmt


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Gib mal bei  "Softy Heaven Benchmark" ein. Erster Treffer   Ich bin berühmt


 
Nicht verkehrt. 
Aber "PCGHX-Nutzer" klingt irgendwie abwertend. PCGHX-Spammer wäre besser.


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber "PCGHX-Nutzer" klingt irgendwie abwertend. PCGHX-Spammer wäre besser.


 
Immer diese _unberechtigten_ Bezeichnungen


----------



## Softy (13. April 2012)

Mal BTT (): Wenn Du irgendwann mal die Grafikkarte übertakten willst: https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx oder MSI Afterburner

Solange Du die Finger von der Spannung lässt, ist die Gefahr, das was zu schrotten, ziemlich gering.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Solange Du die Finger von der Spannung lässt, ist die Gefahr, das was zu schrotten, ziemlich gering.


 
Das haben aber viele schon gedacht.


----------



## Roman84 (14. April 2012)

ile schrieb:


> So:
> 
> 1. BIOS:
> Gehe in Fanspeedcontrolreiter, wähle manuelle Regelung aus und setze jeweils die minimal möglichen Werte
> ...



Ich habe die Lüfter soweit ans Mainboard angeschlossen so viele Anschlüsse am Mainboard da waren. 
Netzteil Lüfter ist am Board, CPU FAN ist am Board, und noch weitere Gehäuse Lüfter. Die anderen, glaube das sind 2, sind am Netzteil angeschlossen. 
Den CPU Opt Anschluss am Mainboard habe ich frei gelassen.


Irgendwie geht das SAPPHIRE Trixx nicht. Bei Core Clock und bei Memory Clock steht eine 0. Kann diesen Wert auch nicht ändern.
Edit: MSI Afterburner geht.

Diese Anleitung ok?
http://www.msi-afterburner.de/index.php/guides/uebertakten?limitstart=0


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Diese Anleitung ok?
> MSI Afterburner - Guide: Übertakten



Ja, die Anleitung ist prima 

Zu Trixx: Könnte sein, dass die Datei atipdlxx.dll fehlt. Die müsstest Du runterladen und in den Ordner C:\Windows\SysWOW64 kopieren.


----------



## Roman84 (14. April 2012)

ja, das hatte ich schon gemacht. 
Aber der MSI afterburner geht. der reicht ja auch.  

was sind denn so normale Werte, beim graka oc?


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

normale Werte gibt es nicht, weil sich jeder Grafikchip unterschiedlich gut übertakten lässt. Da hilft nur ausprobieren  Die HD7xxx lässt sich i.d.R. gut übertakten, +20% Takt sind da meistens drin. Meine HD7950 geht über 50% des Standardtakts


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Meine HD7950 geht über 50% des Standardtakts


 
Und was bringt das an Vorteilen im Spiel?


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was bringt das an Vorteilen im Spiel?



In erster Linie eine erhöhte Lautstärke, Stromverbrauch und Artefakte  Zum Spielen lasse ich die Grafikkarte auf Standardtakt oder nur leicht übertaktet, die Leistung reicht mir völlig aus. Die extremen Einstellungen nehme ich ja nur zum Benchen.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

Mich würde jetzt interessieren wie sich 50% mehr Takt auf den Frameverlauf auswirken.


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

Das kann ich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal testen


----------



## kr0 (14. April 2012)

Nebenfrage, bei den z77boards...sind da RAM mit hoeherem takt besser?


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Nebenfrage, bei den z77boards...sind da RAM mit hoeherem takt besser?


 
Nö, bringt genauso viel bzw. eher wenig, wie bei den anderen Boards.


----------



## kr0 (14. April 2012)

Gut  die 1600 oder 1866er bringen nur zum benchen was oder worin besteht derenexistenzgrund? ;D


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

Ja, ein paar % Mehrleistung bringt schnellerer RAM. Am besten, Du schaust Dir mal ein paar RAM-Reviews von xTc an : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...tes-und-stylisches-quad-channel-kit.html#a805


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Nebenfrage, bei den z77boards...sind da RAM mit hoeherem takt besser?


 
Ivy unterstützt 1600MHz. Wenn der nicht teurer ist als 1333MHz kannst du den nehmen. Bringt aber nichts.


----------



## kr0 (14. April 2012)

Hab schon meinen teamgroup 1333er, da hol ich mir doch nicht noch welchen, der teurer is und unmerklich schneller is
Schau mirs spaeter an, bin on tour


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. April 2012)

Kannste ja übertakten


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Kannste ja übertakten


 
Die Teamgroup?


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. April 2012)

Jo, bis 1600 gehen die auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

2133MHz mit CL8 geht da bestimmt prima


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> 2133MHz mit CL8 geht da bestimmt prima


 
Haben die dann 2 Volt?


----------



## kr0 (14. April 2012)

Die zu uebertakten bringt ja keinen grossen vorteil  lieber die cpu


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Die zu uebertakten bringt ja keinen grossen vorteil  lieber die cpu


 
Das sind aber dann die entschiedenen Punkte beim Benchmark. Frag die HWbot Leute was die von "bringt keinen großen Vorteil" halten.


----------



## kr0 (14. April 2012)

;D acht mir schon, dass sowas kommt!
Aber will ja nicht Softy oder andere vom benchmark-thron stuerzen


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

Ich würde die RAM so lassen wie sie laufen bzw. wie das XMP Profil ist.
Das mache ich auch und bin zufrieden.
Ich hab sie auch schon höher getaktet aber gemerkt habe ich davon nichts außer dass ich die Spannung erhöhen musste.
Und bevor sich der RAM Controller in der CPU dafür herzlichst bedankt lasse ich sie bei 1,5 Volt laufen.


----------



## kr0 (14. April 2012)

Seh ich auch so 
Hast egtl schon mal underclocked (wenn mans so nennen kann) ? Um kleinere spannungen zu haben und die langlebigkeit zu erhoehen?


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

Wozu langlebig?
Meine RAMs habe ich nie länger als ein Jahr.


----------



## kr0 (14. April 2012)

Meine cpu etc ;D
Aber wieso nur n jahr? Gehst mit denen immer in urlaub und verkaufst se oder was ;D


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

Takte die CPU hoch und dann schaust du wie lange sie hält. 

Ich wechsel meine Komponenten weil es dann schon wieder neue Sachen gibt die besser sind.


----------



## kr0 (14. April 2012)

Also nen verbissener benchmark-jaeger


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Also nen verbissener benchmark-jaeger


 
Nein. Ich mag es nur wenn der Kunststoff der neuen Hardware bei mir ausdünsten kann.


----------



## kr0 (14. April 2012)

Oh man!! 
Gibt ja Leute die schnüffeln gern am Lack oder so, glaub die wärenbei dir auch gut aufgehoben


----------



## Roman84 (19. April 2012)

Wie heiß darf so eine Graka werden? Also für den Dauerbetrieb? Bin gerade am Übertakten^^


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

90° ist normal. Mehr als 100° würde ich aber nicht gehen auch wenn die GPUs das abkönnen.
Wobei 80° ein guter Wert sind. Alles darüber verkürzt die Lebensdauer schon.


----------



## Roman84 (19. April 2012)

Bin jetzt bei Core Clock 1150 MHz; Memory Clock 1350. Und bei 65 Grad bei 99% GPU usage.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Welche Karte hast Du denn?


----------



## Roman84 (19. April 2012)

Die 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Da geht noch was  Geht das noch mit Standardspannung, oder hast Du die auch schon erhöht?


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Die 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


 
Ich weiß nicht was du da einstellen kannst aber 3 Volt sollten möglich sein.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Nein keine 3 Volt.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du da einstellen kannst aber 3 Volt sollten möglich sein.



Dann hast du 300fps in Battlefield3. Für 1 Sekunde


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann hast du 300fps in Battlefield3. Für 1 Sekunde


 
Aber es ist realistisch. 
Wenn die Granate neben dir einschlägt kannst du verbrannten Kunststoff riechen.


----------



## Roman84 (19. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber es ist realistisch.
> Wenn die Granate neben dir einschlägt kannst du verbrannten Kunststoff riechen.


 
 

Das ist noch Standardspannung. An der Spannung will ich eigentlich nicht spielen.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Roman84 schrieb:


> Das ist noch Standardspannung. An der Spannung will ich eigentlich nicht spielen.


 
Du Feigling.


----------



## Roman84 (19. April 2012)

Bin jetzt bei Core Clock 1175 MHz; Memory Clock 1375. Und bei 63 Grad bei 99% GPU usage. Fan Speed erhöht auf 63%.

Neue Graka kaufen ist blöd.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Klingt doch super. Frag mich aber nicht was wirklich möglich ist.
Ich würde es aber zu Anfang nicht gleich übertreiben.


----------



## Roman84 (19. April 2012)

Bei Memory Clock geht der Regler eh nicht weiter als 1450MHz


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Dann musst du das Übertaktungsprogramm übertakten.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Mit welchem Programm übertaktest Du denn?


----------



## Roman84 (19. April 2012)

Mit MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Dann musst Du die Option "enable unofficial OC" aktivieren : TIPP: MSI Afterburner: Unofficial Overclocking in neueren Versionen aktivieren

Dann gehen die Regler erheeeeeblich weiter nach rechts zu verschieben


----------



## Roman84 (19. April 2012)

Ich weiß halt nicht wie weit ich das treiben sollte 
Bräuchte halt Einstellungen mit denen ich auch Spielen könnte.


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Also ich habe die HD7950, die macht 1300MHz Chiptakt und 1675MHz Speichertakt gut mit  Allerdings nur bei eher ungesunden 1,3 Volt Spannung 

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du ja hier mal mitmachen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Das musst du ausprobieren. Jeder Chip ist anders. Du kannst nicht einfach die Einstellungen von anderen übernehmen.


----------

